# Darktremor a2sd on CM7 EVO 4G



## insuusvenerati (Aug 10, 2011)

So i'm trying to get CM7 on the latest stable cm7 7.1.0 . I'm already formatted and have run a2sd on a prev rom that had a2sd integrated. All I understand that I'm supposed to do is flash the a2sd and that's it but here is what i get when I do a2sd check


```
<br />
C:\adb\platform-tools>adb shell<br />
# su<br />
su<br />
# a2sd check<br />
a2sd check<br />
Starting Darktremor A2SD version 2.7 beta 5<br />
[ ] Mounting /system as read-write<br />
[ ] Mounting /data as read-write<br />
[ ] Mounting /system as read-write using Busybox Mount.<br />
[ ] Mounting /data as read-write using Busybox Mount.<br />
[*] Busybox already installed.<br />
[ ] Starting A2SD in check mode<br />
[ ] Running A2SD Check Program.<br />
[ ] Checking for ext partition<br />
[!] Ext partition found, but not mounted.<br />
[ ] Checking Ext partition...<br />
e2fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)<br />
/system/bin/e2fsck: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/block/mmcb<br />
lk0p2<br />
Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?<br />
[ ] Mounting ext partitions<br />
mount: mounting /dev/block/mmcblk0p2 on /system/sd failed: No such file or direc<br />
tory<br />
[X] Mounting ext partition failed.<br />
[X] Can't continue script...aborting.<br />
#<br />
```


----------



## insuusvenerati (Aug 10, 2011)

Bump. I still cannot find a solution anywhere else. Do i have to completely reformat and load everything? This will kill my other nandroids that I have saved and force me to load back from clean.


----------



## atyoung (Aug 4, 2011)

Not sure what you used to make the partition but if I had to guess without seeing you disk layout, your partition is in a non-standard location. Best rule of thumb on the E4G is a solid recovery that can partition your sd for you. I know for a fact any of the AmonRA or RA style recoveries will do this properly. My personal recommendation is drellisdee's AmonRA style recovery recovery-ra-supersonic-3.11-gnm.img which is the most solid recovery on the E4G right now.

All that said, not sure what kernel is in that particular rom, but may not support ext4 so avoid going with ext4 unless you know for a fact that your kernel supports it.


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Sep 2, 2011)

CM includes its own a2sd. There's no need to flash the DT version (in fact, it won't work, as you've seen). CM a2sd moves apps to the sd ext partition automatically. Just open Titanium Backup and confirm.


----------



## brianvillage5 (Mar 28, 2012)

With tiamat 4.1.0 o ln cm7.1 and 7.2 I have ext.4 and it works great.

sent from my evo 4g running a bunch of awesome mods developed by some real sweet devs.


----------



## insuusvenerati (Aug 10, 2011)

Hate to bring up an old thread but I still can't find a solution. I'm on cm7,2 RC1 at this point and still nothing works. i used amon ra 3.11 and partition 1024 ext3 with 0 swap. Nothing shows in titanium backup as me even having an sd-ext partition. All other roms work fine with it.


----------



## dcharleyultra (Feb 11, 2012)

Did you try running a2sd reinstall?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MattIrsay (Feb 11, 2012)

dcharleyultra said:


> Did you try running a2sd reinstall?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


I was gonna say the same thing but you beat me to it, nice.


----------



## insuusvenerati (Aug 10, 2011)

I got it working. I had an old download. Apparently the newest version is not on his website so I searched and found it on xda

Sent from my PC36100 using RootzWiki


----------

